
Show HN: Itror – Remember a growing set of images in order of first appearance - tuacker
http://www.itror.com/
======
pitaa
do you have any stats on how far people get? I reached level 35 on the 3rd or
4th try.

~~~
tuacker
No, I didn't implement any analytics/tracking of that kind since I just wanted
to game be out and playable. Maybe a future version.

But I know for certain that there has been at least one person who managed to
finish all 37 rounds (that includes the two bonus rounds) with the one heart
modifier active. Which is impressive. If you don't know that modifier reduces
your lives to 1, so one wrong guess and game over.

